# Realtek RTL8180L Wireless

## marchino

Ciao!

qualcuno di voi è riuscito a far funzionare una siffatta scheda PCI Wireless?

Avendone comprata una perche sulla confezione c'era una bella scritta "driver per Windows e Linux", mi trovo nella situazione che riesco ad assegnare un ip statico alla scheda, ma poi questa appare "morta" e naturalmente non comunica con il mondo esterno.

Il driver fornito è un misto di open source e codice binario da compilare ed installare con l'insmod.

Ho provato con il kernel 2.4.20-gentoo-r8, e sto provando a compilare il vanilla 2.4.23 per vedere se cambia qualcosa, ma ho come l'impressione di aver comprato una ciofeca  :Crying or Very sad: 

Spero nel Vostro aiuto...

marchino

----------

## MyZelF

Io ne ho acquistata una la settimana scorsa, ma non ho ancora avuto il tempo di  provarla.  :Sad: 

Ho visto che ci sono dei "driver" anche sul sito Realtek:

[url]http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8180L#2002121Unix%20(Linux)[/url]

Facci sapere...  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

State lontani da Realtek come dalla peste...

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> State lontani da Realtek come dalla peste...

 

Perchè? Esperienze negative? Non credo comprerò cmq schede realtek, ma visto che devo prendere qualche scheda wireless qualche info in più mi farebbe comodo  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Non schede Wireless, tutto quello che è realtek.

Esperienze negative? Diciamo cosi', non ne ricordo una positiva.

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Esperienze negative? Diciamo cosi', non ne ricordo una positiva.

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Più che convincente   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Cmq sono orientato su dlink e netgear per le pci wireless, se qualcuno già che ci siamo ha esperienze negative da raccontare parli ora o taccia per sempre (o almeno me le lasci godere per qualche settimana  :Razz: ).

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non schede Wireless, tutto quello che è realtek.
> 
> Esperienze negative? Diciamo cosi', non ne ricordo una positiva.

 

Dai non esageriamo, il chip RTL8139 e successive revisioni è montato sul 99% delle schede di rete 10/100 economiche e non è poi così male... generalmente funzionano ed ha driver sotto GPL... cosa vuoi di più?  :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Che funzioni.

----------

## flocchini

A me le realtek non hanno mai dato problemi... Ovviamente parlo di reti via cavo, mai sperimentato nulla di wireless con le suddette periferiche, pero' x il resto costano poco e vanno, almeno io ho sempre avuto fortuna  :Wink: 

----------

## maur8

Io ho una rtl8139 sul vecchio portatile, sul fisso e l'ho messo sui computer di 2 miei amici: mai un casino, né sotto win né sotto linux  :Smile: 

Come wireless ho preso una nortek con chip orinoco che (se non sbaglio) è uno dei pochi ad avere i driver nel kernel e funziona da paura.

La scheda wireless del topic (in versione pcmcia) l'ha provata un mio amico su un vaio con mandrake 9.2 + kernel 2.6: qualcosa funzionava ma non siamo riusciti a montare una rete ad-hoc ed inoltre quando scaricava i moduli il pc freezava.

CIao,

Maur8.

----------

## cerri

Meno male, non sono l'unico allora  :Cool: 

----------

## paolo

Tutte le info

qui.

Paolo

----------

## cerri

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Tutte le info
> 
> qui.
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> I didn't try this driver, but I got some feedback from many users. The driver version before 1.2 were difficult to install and prone to crash the kernel. The version 1.2 had many troubles (such as reassociation), but was working. Version 1.3 is more stable, but a little too talkative.

 

Ora capite  :Wink: 

----------

## marchino

Scusate se mi faccio sentire così in ritardo ma grazie alla scheda acquistata mi sono fumato il drive dove avevo installata la mia Gentoo. Ho compilato e ricompilato kernel, scaricato driver ma alla fine questa  :Evil or Very Mad:   scheda non funziona. Non solo, ma tocca di qua e tocca di la probabilmente ho spostato un connettore dell'alimentazione del drive che ha cominciato a darmi bad blocks finchè mi ha scassato il b-tree del mio reiserfs mandando in malora tutto l'albero delle directory.

E pensare che l'ho acquistata perché c'era scritto "Linux driver available"

Ciao   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## paolo

Piu' che dare la colpa alla scheda io la darei al tuo know-how  :Very Happy: 

Paolo

----------

## dmorab

Scusate ma ho visto il topic solo adesso. 

Ho acquistato una un access point Digicom palladio + scheda wireless Digicom Palladio Wave, visto che sul sito della Digicom ne rivendicava l'uso con linux: ci ho smadonnato 15 giorni! ho scoperto che utilizza come chipset rtl8180L della Realtek, ho colloquiato con il supporto della Digicom per due settimane per scoprire che non capiscono praticamente niente di linux, non conoscono i chipset usati dalle loro schede, sono fiduciosi nel fatto che i loro clienti li informano di come utilizzare i loro prodotti.....

Comunque, ho provato ad utilizzare la suddetta scheda anche con Mandrake 9.1 e 9.2, red-Hat 9, utilizzando il pacchetto linux-wlan che non contempla il modulo per il chipset realtek, ho utilizzato i sorgenti per la compilazione del driver scaricandoli dal sito della Realtek, fatto sta' che questa benedetta card non è utilizzabile sotto linux (sul mio portatile qualsiasi tentativo da' come risultato "device sconosciuto"). 

l'unico uso possibile risulta essere con windows (e neanche troppo bene)

Così è se vi pare.... e anche se non ci pare!

----------

## paolo

Allora è una scheda un poco sfigata  :Smile: 

Pero' sarei curioso di provarla sotto Linucs.

Ieri (o l'altro ieri?) un mio amico mi ha fatto vedere che inserendola su un suo portatile con XPPro questo si piantava completamente ma appena tolta riprendeva a funzionare come se nulla fosse  :Shocked: 

Putroppo non puo' prestarmela  :Sad: 

Paolo

----------

## silian87

Aggiungo anche io la mia esperienza: Ho due schede pci della realtek, ma non mi hanno mai dato problemi, ne sotto windows ne sotto linux. Invece ne ho una ISA che non vuole proprio andare!!!

----------

## dmorab

carissimo silian87 potresti postare la configurazione del tuo portatile, la pc card che utilizza il chipset rtl8180 e soprattutto come diavolo hai fatto a farla funzionare? magari grazie al tuo auito evito di comprarmi una D-Link WL-650 e faccio funzionare la ciofeca di Digicom che ho sotto Linux!

----------

## marchino

Il massimo che sono riuscito a fare con il driver realtek è assegnarle un Ip. Niente più di questo.

Il comando iwpriv restituisce sempre "no private ioctls".

Mi domando su quale piattaforma l'hanno testato questo cioftware

----------

## MyZelF

 *marchino wrote:*   

> Il massimo che sono riuscito a fare con il driver realtek è assegnarle un Ip. Niente più di questo.
> 
> 

 

Beato te...  :Smile: 

Ho finalmente provato la mia scheda PCI con chipset RTL8180L, su una macchina con vanilla-sources-2.4.23. Dopo aver modificato il Makefile e creato il modulo, non riesco nemmeno a caricarlo:

```
# modprobe rtl8180_24x

Segmentation fault

```

```
******** RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver 2003-10-17 loaded********

RTL8180: 00:0c.0: region #0 IS a PIO resource!

RTL8180: request_region(0x0000e000,0x00000100) !

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 000e0109

 printing eip:

d0cc3dc0

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002

CPU:    0

EIP:    0010:[<d0cc3dc0>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010216

eax: ce8a0000   ebx: ce8a0000   ecx: 00000000   edx: 00000000

esi: cf48f800   edi: 000e0001   ebp: cec7be6c   esp: cec7be44

ds: 0018   es: 0018   ss: 0018

Process modprobe (pid: 1044, stackpage=cec7b000)

Stack: ce8a0000 00000000 0001b088 c03a9d91 00000246 00000246 cec7becc cf48f800

       0000e000 cf48fa27 cec7be8c d0cc2994 cf48f800 c12e345c cf888e80 0000001c

       cf48f800 cf48f800 cec7becc d0cc22d1 cf48f800 0000e000 00000100 d0cf72c0

Call Trace:    [<d0cc2994>] [<d0cc22d1>] [<d0cf72c0>] [<d0cf72e0>] [<d0cf7320>]

  [<c02578d5>] [<d0cf72e0>] [<d0cf7320>] [<c025797c>] [<d0cf7320>] [<d0cc24ae>]

  [<d0cf7320>] [<c011dd70>] [<d0cc2060>] [<d0cc2060>] [<c0108f4f>]

Code: 89 9f 08 01 00 00 89 da 81 c3 c8 93 01 00 89 1a 81 c3 04 03
```

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Che opzioni avete modificato nel Makefile?

----------

## marchino

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho finalmente provato la mia scheda PCI con chipset RTL8180L, su una macchina con vanilla-sources-2.4.23. Dopo aver modificato il Makefile e creato il modulo, non riesco nemmeno a caricarlo:
> 
> 

 

Con la 2.4.23 anche a me crasha allo stesso modo. Invece con la 2.4.20 il modulo viene caricato e sembra funzionare ma non si riesce a cambiare alcun parametro della scheda.

Ciao

EDIT: il modulo devi caricarlo con insmod e non con modprobe.

----------

## cerri

Insomma il sottoscritto non diceva cavolate...  :Cool: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Insomma il sottoscritto non diceva cavolate... 

 

Beh... dire "tutto ciò che è Realtek è m***a" è un po' diverso da "i driver di un prodotto Realtek sono m***a"...

azz... ora con la cerri-iettatura la scheda prenderà fuoco al prossimo "insmod -f"   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Faccio ancora qualche prova, poi vi aggiorno. Nel frattempo ho scritto una mail / bug report allo sviluppatore del binding open dei driver... vedremo...

----------

## marchino

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Insomma il sottoscritto non diceva cavolate... 

 

Alla luce dei fatti direi proprio di no. Comunque credo sia una pratica al limite del legale chiamare "driver per linux" un mp3 + chmod 0755  :Wink: 

Al di la delle battute da un lato apprezzo il fatto che le aziende prendano in considerazione linux, dall'altro vedo che purtroppo il livello del supporto è ancora molto scadente. Scommetto che se avessero pubblicato le specifiche del chipset e la comunità avesse sviluppato i driver saremmo qui ad elogiare questi pezzi di hardware!

Ciao

marchino

----------

## MyZelF

 *marchino wrote:*   

> Con la 2.4.23 anche a me crasha allo stesso modo. Invece con la 2.4.20 il modulo viene caricato e sembra funzionare ma non si riesce a cambiare alcun parametro della scheda.
> 
> 

 

Perfetto. Con il 2.4.20 il modulo viene caricato. Grazie marchino.

Ho modificato lo script "wlanup" fornito con i driver per tentare di utilizzare il mio AP D-Link, ma per ora non c'è stato verso di farli comunicare (dopo aver assegnato un IP alla scheda tutto tace, ma non ho ancora provato tutte le opzioni disponibili citate nel readme dei driver; tra l'altro non ho nessun problema a passare parametri al driver tramite "iwpriv").

In compenso ho scoperto altre cose:

1) Compilando i driver con "IO_FLAGS = RTL_MEM_MAP" nel Makefile, ifconfig segnala FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF come MAC della scheda, il che non è una buona cosa, per cui sono tornato al valore di default "IO_FLAGS = RTL_IO_MAP"

2) Compilando i driver con "OP_MODE_FLAGS = RTL_ACT_AS_AP" e inizializzando i driver in modalità AP, un secondo pc (con kismet) rileva la scheda di rete come Access Point e mostra il relativo ssid, ma per ora non sono riuscito a fare molto di più (non si pingano nemmeno).

----------

## marchino

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perfetto. Con il 2.4.20 il modulo viene caricato. Grazie marchino.
> 
> Ho modificato lo script "wlanup" fornito con i driver per tentare di utilizzare il mio AP D-Link, ma per ora non c'è stato verso di farli comunicare (dopo aver assegnato un IP alla scheda tutto tace, ma non ho ancora provato tutte le opzioni disponibili citate nel readme dei driver; tra l'altro non ho nessun problema a passare parametri al driver tramite "iwpriv").
> ...

 

Tra l'altro ho letto qua e la che la scheda va configurata secondo un preciso ordine, altrimenti dà problemi. Chissà se è vero. Comunque sei più avanti di me, dato che a me iwpriv non va per niente. Hai usato il kernel "vanilla" o un altro?

----------

## MyZelF

 *marchino wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro ho letto qua e la che la scheda va configurata secondo un preciso ordine, altrimenti dà problemi. Chissà se è vero.
> 
> 

 

Non lo so. Ho letto purtroppo anch'io qualcosa di simile. Ho seguito diversi esempi che gli utenti riportavano come funzionanti in questo forum.

L'ultimo provato è questo:

```

#Load module

/sbin/insmod -f rtl8180_24x.o

#Not used, compiled in rtl8180_24x.o

#/sbin/insmod priv_part.o

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 msglevel 3

#Set SSID

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=<Il mio SSID>

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid=<Il mio SSID>

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para preamble=long

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para basicrates=0xf,oprates=0xf

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para channel=6

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para networktype=infra

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para encmode=wep

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para authtype=sharedkey

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepmode=wep40

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepdkeyid=0

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepkey40_1=<La mia chiave WEP>

#Enable wireless lan driver

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 enable

#Configure wlan0 IP address

/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 up

/sbin/dhcpcd wlan0

echo "$(/sbin/ifconfig wlan0)"

```

Purtroppo non funziona una mazza in modalità "infra". Ho provato anche disabilitando il WEP.

```

# cat /proc/rtl8180/status

---------------------------------------

             Driver status

---------------------------------------

  rtl8180_pci_driver version 1.4 loaded.

  The Network is configured as Infrastructure mode.

  MacAddr = 00:40:f4:5e:6f:e3

  ioaddr = 0xe000

  irq = 12

---------------------------------------

          Wireless Link status

---------------------------------------

   Link Fail!

   Channel number = 0

   beacon period = 100

   BSSID = 0x00 0x11 0x22 0x33 0x44 0x55

   SSID = omnidea

   Capability = 0x00

   AID = 0x00

   Operational rates = <1><2><5.5><11>Mbps

   Current TX operational rates = <1>Mbps

```

```

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 1

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 2

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 3

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 4

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 5

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 6

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 7

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 8

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 9

Dec 16 18:44:45 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 10

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 11

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 12

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0:SwChnl Set PHY channel number = 13

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0:rtl_delete_timer delete_timer at 0xcdec1744, timer_cn

t=1

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0_MLME-ScanFinishedTimerHandler rtl_delete_timer( &(wCt

x->pMIB.ScanFinishedTimerHandle) );

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0_MLME-ScanFinishedTimerHandler rtl_delete_timer( &(wCt

x->pMIB.ScanEachChnlTimeoutHandle) );

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0_MLME-MlmeScanRequest rtl_request_timer( &pMIB->ScanEa

chChnlTimeoutHandle..) Scan Each Channel Time=0x418804, expires=5

Dec 16 18:44:46 lela wlan0:rtl_request_timer request_timer at 0xcdec1744, timer_

cnt=2

[...]

Dec 16 18:44:54 lela ******** RTL8180 Wireless Lan Driver 2003-10-17 loaded*****

***

Dec 16 18:44:54 lela RTL8180: 00:0c.0: region #0 IS a PIO resource!

Dec 16 18:44:54 lela RTL8180: request_region(0x0000e000,0x00000100) !

Dec 16 18:44:54 lela RTL8180 WLAN driver version 1.4

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180:  Turn on RTL_DDEBUG_OUTINFO

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180:  ------ Enable wlan driver ------

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180 WLAN driver version 1.4

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela WLAN_DBG:----------------------------------------------

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela WLAN_DBG:ERROR!!! wlan driver has already been enabled!

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela WLAN_DBG:----------------------------------------------

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180: TX NORMAL Descriptor unavailable!

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180: TX NORMAL Descriptor unavailable!

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180: TX NORMAL Descriptor unavailable!

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180: TX NORMAL Descriptor unavailable!

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180: TX NORMAL Descriptor unavailable!

Dec 16 18:45:48 lela RTL8180: TX NORMAL Descriptor unavailable!

Dec 16 18:45:49 lela RTL8180: TX NORMAL Descriptor unavailable!

```

 *marchino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque sei più avanti di me, dato che a me iwpriv non va per niente. Hai usato il kernel "vanilla" o un altro?

 

Ho provato sia vanilla-sources-2.4.20 sia gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r9, senza notare sostanziali differenze. Ho letto che il modulo dovrebbe funzionare anche con il 2.4.21, ma non ho provato.

Se ti interessa posso uppare da qualche parte il .config del 2.4.20.

----------

## MyZelF

Non ci siamo. O sono io che non funziono o è questa scheda.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Preso dalla disperazione per i driver Realtek per linux (tra l'altro il pc dove ho bisogno di usare la scheda è praticamente inutilizzabile con un kernel 2.4.20) ho provato ad utilizzare il noto wrapper NDIS driverloader di linuxant.

Installazione del driverloader e dei driver RTL8180L per windows senza problemi.

```
# modprobe driverloader

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.23/misc/driverloader.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - see LICENSE file; Copyright (c)2003 Linuxant inc.

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

Module driverloader loaded, with warnings
```

In dmesg:

```

eth1: WPA, AES, TKIP, WEP104, WEP40 supported

eth1: Realtek RTL8180 Wireless LAN (Mini-)PCI NIC at 00:0c.0 (MAC address 00:40:F4:5E:6F:E3) ready

eth1: New link status: Disconnected (0002)

```

```

# ifconfig eth1 up

# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0A:E6:28:9A:93

          inet addr:192.168.0.105  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:410 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:326 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:49613 (48.4 Kb)  TX bytes:48627 (47.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xd000

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:40:F4:5E:6F:E3

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

# iwconfig eth1 key <mia_chiave_wep> mode managed essid <mio_essid> channel <mio_canale>

```

Il mio AP viene correttamente rilevato

```

# iwlist eth1 scan

eth1      Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:40:05:5A:7F:2D

                    ESSID:"omnidea"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Frequency:2.437GHz

                    Quality:1/1  Signal level:-62 dBm  Noise level:-200 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rate:1Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:2Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:5.5Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:11Mb/s

                    Bit Rate:22Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

```

E ogni tanto (in modo assolutamente casuale, anche se inizializzo la scheda sempre con lo stesso comando), in dmesg appare:

```

eth1: New link status: Connected (0001)

```

In ogni caso, non riesco a pingare gli altri host nella rete (assegnando manualmente un ip alla scheda), nè tanto meno ad ottenere un ip tramite dhcp. Ho provato disattivando il wep, nulla. Ho provato disattivando l'acpi sul pc con driverloader dopo aver letto che potrebbe dare problemi, nulla. Ho provato, per disperazione, anche senza attivare l'altra interfaccia di rete (eth0), nulla.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

## marchino

Al momento per quanto mi riguarda sono fermo con le prove su questa simpatica scheda. Però posso dirti che l'ho installata su una macchina dove gira Windows 98 SE e anche li ci sono problemi. Quando richiamo il software di gestione della scheda mi appare una bellissima schermata blu e devo riavviare. Credo che la dica lunga sulla qualità del software in dotazione.

A questo punto penso che non mi rovinerò il Natale   :Laughing: 

----------

## paolo

In questi casi sai che si fa?

La si regala allo sviluppatore. Te ne sara' grato lui e tutto il resto del mondo OpenSource  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## MyZelF

 *paolo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La si regala allo sviluppatore. Te ne sara' grato lui e tutto il resto del mondo OpenSource 
> 
> 

 

A quale sviluppatore? Esistono progetti per un driver open per chipset RTL8180L? Magari...

----------

## paolo

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A quale sviluppatore? Esistono progetti per un driver open per chipset RTL8180L? Magari...

 

Peccato. Cmq esistera' qualcuno disposto a "lavorarci"?

Magari chiedere a Jean Tourrilhes che sicuramente saprà a sua volta a chi chiedere  :Very Happy: 

P.

----------

## marchino

 *paolo wrote:*   

> In questi casi sai che si fa?
> 
> La si regala allo sviluppatore. Te ne sara' grato lui e tutto il resto del mondo OpenSource 
> 
> P.

 

Oppure mi odierebbe...  :Wink: 

Appena finite le feste comincio a scrivere in giro, ribadisco che sulla scatola c'era scritto "linux driver", non mi sembra giusto vendere una provola per una mozzarella e qui siamo a questo livello!

----------

## doom.it

Comprata per disperazione.

INTRODUZIONE:

Il problema di questo chipset è che i driver non usano la normale interfaccia pubblica con la quale lavorano tutti i tools (iwconfig) ma usa un'interfaccia privata tramite iwpriv, che è difficilmente accessibile e pochissimo documentata. I Settaggi che posto di seguito sono frutto di ricerca su web e tentativi... da me funzionano, piu o meno....

Installazione da me è andata liscia:

1- kernel 2.4.20-gentoo8

2- editing del Makefile per indicare la versione del kernel giusta

3- make

4- editing dello script wlanup come segue (dopo spiego tutto) 

```

#--------------------------

 # Load wireless lan driver

 #--------------------------

/sbin/insmod -f rtl8180_24x.o

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 msglevel 1

case "$1" in

 ap)

        echo "ap"

        #------------------------------------------

        # Config AP mode

        # Assign SSID and operation channel.

        #------------------------------------------

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para networktype=ap

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid=linux

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=linux

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para channel=12

        ;;

 infra)

        echo "infra"

        #------------------------------------------

        # Config infrastructure mode

        # Assign network type and desired SSID.

        #------------------------------------------

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para networktype=infra

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=rosanna

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid=rosanna

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para channel=11

        ;;

 adhoc)

        echo "adhoc"

        #------------------------------------------

        # Config infrastructure mode

        # Assign network type and desired SSID.

        # 'ssid' and 'channel' are the default setting

        # and meaningful if this is the first station

        # in an IBSS.

        #------------------------------------------

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para networktype=adhoc

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid2scan=rosanna

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para ssid=rosanna

        /usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para channel=11

        ;;

 *)

        /sbin/rmmod rtl8180_24x

        echo "Usage: $0 {ap | infra | adhoc}"

        exit 1

esac

 #--------------------------

 # Config WEP mode

 #--------------------------

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para encmode=off

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepmode=off

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para encmode=wep,wepmode=wep40

#/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 wlan_para wepmode=wep40,wepdkeyid=0,wepkey40_1=1111111111

 #--------------------------

 # Config debugging message

 #--------------------------

#/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 msglevel 1

 #--------------------------

 # Enable wireless lan driver

 #--------------------------

/usr/sbin/iwpriv wlan0 enable

 #--------------------------

 # Configure wlan0 IP address

 #--------------------------

/sbin/ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.3

echo "$(/sbin/ifconfig wlan0)"

```

5. lanciato lo script wlanup

IL TEST:

con un Imac con airport dovevo accedere a internet. Provate 3 diverse configurazioni: 

a) iMac crea una rete "computer-computer" altrimenti detta "adhoc" che si chiama "rosanna", e linux si attacca a questa rete adhoc

b) linux fa da access point creando una rete di nome "linux" e iMac si attacca

c) iMac crea una rete vera e propria e linux vi ci si collega come fosse un'infrastruttura permanente

Caso a)

Funziona con dei limiti: usando "wlanup adhoc" i due pc si vedono, si pingano, ho configurato il NATTING e il tutto è andato... il problema lo indico dopo.

Caso b) 

Dopo vari tentativi son riuscito a creare sto benedetto network linux con la configurazione postata sopra, iMac ci si collega....e funziona...ma con lo stesso problema del punto a

Caso c) 

non sono riuscito

IL PROBLEMONE:

Quando i due si vedono il tutto è veloce: ping da 1-3 ms e niente colli di bottiglia sull'esterno. Questo è indice di un buon segnale che non si puo pero verificare per come sono fatti i driver realtek (non mandano i dati sulla normale interfaccia pubblica interrogata da iwconfig)... MA:

mentre il pc linux vede sempre l'iMac (a parte una piccola incertezza alla prima connessione...credo sia questione di negozazione della frequenza o qualcosa di simile), l'iMac a volte non riceve piu risposta da linux... per riattivarlo basta lanciare un ping dall'iMac, e dopo un numero di pacchetti che non ritornano variabile (tipicamente per un 15-20 secondi) linux ricomincia a parlargli e va tutto bene... E' come se la scheda linux ogni tanto si addormentasse e l'iMac deve iniziare a chiamarla con insistenza per avere risposta, poi una volta sveglia va a meraviglia.

SOLUZIONI? IDEE?

Non lo so, io credo sia un problema di driver, ma chiedo a voi se ci sono problemi indipendenti dal driver che possono dare un effetto simile... HELP!

TIPS:

Vi do alcune info su quello che ho fatto io... magari vi sono utili... Anzitutto non fate come il pirla sottoscritto, state attenti con la configurazione IP, es. tenere il wireless su 192.168.1.x e la sk di rete normale su 192.168.0.x... (io da pirla ci ho perso anche del tempo). A livello di kern io ho abilitato il supporto a wireless, anche se non ho compilato nessuno dei suoi driver (ho letto sto consiglio a mia volta e l'ho seguito). Altre cose non mi vengono in mente al momento.

ciao

DooM

----------

## doom.it

update:

forse ho risolto l'ultimo problema. 

Devo fare ancora test, ma pare che fosse legato al fatto che

ssid2scan e ssid erano settati per errore a due valori diversi. Devono essere settati allo stesso valore... adesso uso l'iMac tutta sera per capire se questo risolve in effetti il problema.

----------

## MyZelF

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Questo è indice di un buon segnale che non si puo pero verificare per come sono fatti i driver realtek (non mandano i dati sulla normale interfaccia pubblica interrogata da iwconfig)... 
> 
> 

 

Hai provato con un:

```
$ cat /proc/rtl8180/status
```

o qualcosa del genere (non ho la scheda sotto mano). Viene creata una voce relativa alla scheda in /proc al caricamento del modulo.

Per il resto: grande DooM...  :Smile:  purtroppo non vedo grandi differenze rispetto a quello che tentatavo di fare io, magari quando la scheda torna a portata di mano ci riprovo con calma... speriamo bene...

----------

## dmorab

almeno voi siete riusciti a fare qualcosa; io dopo settimane di lavoro sono sempre allo stesso punto: attivato il pcmcia con i moduli pcmcia_core, yenta_socket e ds il sistema non riesce a distingure il device: 

#lspci

02:00.0 Class ffff: Illegal Vendor ID: Unknown device ffff (rev ff)

a questo punto se cerco di installare il driver 

#insmod -f rtl8180_24x

ottengo un bel no such device

Ho anche provato ad utilizzare la scheda con diverse distribuzioni: Mandrake, Red-Hat, Knoppix ma niente; mi tocca ad utilizzare WinXp... e pure con problemi!

----------

## MyZelF

Per la cronaca le nostre sono PCI, non pc card (PCMCIA).

Comunque sia... stai usando pcmcia-cs? hai il supporto isa e wireless nel kernel?

```

# cardctl info

```

che dice?

----------

## dmorab

#cardctl status

 Socket 0:

 3.3V CardBus card

 function 0: [ready]

 #cardctl ident

 Socket 0:

 no product info available

 #cardctl info

 PRODID_1=""

 PRODID_2=""

 PRODID_3=""

 PRODID_4=""

 MANFID=0000.0000

 FUNCID=255

----------

## marchino

Ragazzi ci sono riuscito!

Dopo una dura lotta contro tutto sono riuscito a far funzionare ste maledette schede di rete in modalità ad-hoc!

Ho dovuto utilizzare una macchina con XP su cui evidentemente i driver girano in modo decente ma adesso le due macchine si vedono.

Grazie a doom.it che ha segnalato la necessità di abilitare il wireless nel kernel e che io  :Embarassed:  non avevo fatto.

Il kernel utilizzato è il 2.4.20-gentoo-r9 e gli script sono quelli forniti da realtek per la modalità adhoc.

Riporto il file /proc/rtl8180/status 

```

---------------------------------------

             Driver status

---------------------------------------

 

  rtl8180_pci_driver version 1.4 loaded.

  The Network is configured as Adhoc mode.

  MacAddr = 00:50:fc:d0:a1:4d

  ioaddr = 0xd800

  irq = 10

 

 

---------------------------------------

          Wireless Link status

---------------------------------------

 

   Be in an IBSS!

 

   Channel number = 2

   beacon period = 100

   BSSID = 0x02 0xe0 0xfc 0xf1 0xfe 0xfd

   SSID = A_WPA

   Capability = 0x02

   AID = 0x00

   Operational rates = <1><2><5.5><11>Mbps

   Current TX operational rates = <11>Mbps

```

Ora provo il tutto per benino...

Ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  #cardctl info
> 
>  PRODID_1=""
> ...

 

Questo a scheda inserita? Se sì, evidentemente non viene proprio rilevata! A me lo faceva quando tentavo di utilizzare una PC card 16-bit (non cardbus) senza il supporto isa compilato nel kernel.

Prova anche ad escludere / includere il supporto PCMCIA del kernel e a ricompilare pcmicia-cs. log e dmesg che dicono?

----------

## dmorab

tutte le distribuzioni che ho provato dovrebbero avere il supporto pcmcia e wireless attivato nativamente (la knoppix era riuscita - tempo fa - a "vedere" un'altra card con chipset AMDTek); comunque ho anche provato a ricompilare il kernel di una Mandrake ma , se non ho combinato pasticci madornali, risultati nessuno.

----------

## MyZelF

 *dmorab wrote:*   

> tutte le distribuzioni che ho provato dovrebbero avere il supporto pcmcia e wireless attivato nativamente

 

*isa* e wireless. Per quanto riguarda pcmcia, generalmente viene consigliato di disabilitare le voci relative nel kernel prima di emergere pcmcia-cs, in modo da utilizzare il supporto presente in questo pacchetto, generalmente più recente.

Tuttavia, se dovessi avere ancora problemi, ti consiglio di provare anche facendo il contrario, ovvero abilitando il supporto PCMCIA e Cardbus nel kernel e ri-emergere pcmcia-cs.

----------

## marchino

Ho fatto qualche prova e ho rilevato che:

- il link tra le due schede (punto a punto) funziona bene e non ha evidenti buchi o malfunzionamenti

- quando il collegamento tra le due macchine si interrompe (perché ad esempio spengo la seconda stazione), succede che a pulsazioni di circa 1 secondo l'utilizzo CPU va al 100% e la macchina rallenta, penso che la ragione sia che il driver "cerchi" un corrispondente e nel momento in cui lo fa si prende un bel po' di cicli macchina. Se rimuovo il modulo dalla memoria il problema svanisce. Questo fatto è piuttosto fastidioso perché durante questi periodi si nota un rallentamento del sistema. Quando il collegamento è presente il tutto finisce.

Speriamo che prima o poi questi driver vengano rilasciati in GPL...

Ciao

----------

## MyZelF

 *marchino wrote:*   

> Ho fatto qualche prova e ho rilevato che:
> 
> - il link tra le due schede (punto a punto) funziona bene e non ha evidenti buchi o malfunzionamenti

 

Quindi mi confermate che solo in modalità adhoc si riesce ad avere qualcosa di utilizzabile? Finora avevo provato con i driver modalità ap e infra. Appena ho un po' di tempo provo così, poi vi so dire... Speriamo bene.

Nessuno di voi ha provato con driverloader?

----------

## MyZelF

Non ho più provato a smanettare con la scheda. Nel frattempo, però, vi segnalo che sul sito realtek è disponibile una nuova versione dei driver (1.5).

Stando al readme:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> RTL8180 Linux Driver version 1.5
> 
>   - Turn on Dynamic Carrier Sense Function.
> ...

 

Spero abbiano risolto anche qualche bug...  :Sad: 

Vi faccio sapere appena li provo... (non credo a breve, purtroppo)

----------

